# Ariens St724 model year?



## bhoup (Nov 22, 2018)

I am trying to find out what model year my ST724 snowblower is. Here is the specs from the tag:

Engine model: HSK70 130266S (D)

D.O.M: 4223R

THANKS!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi bhoup, 
In addition to the engine data, we also need the snowblower model number..
Because 724's were made for 40 years. 

Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The four indicates the year, 1984 or 1994.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

FWIW, You can contact Ariens directly through their site with the model and serial number that are on the tractor part of your machine and they will give you the exact date.

K


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe your snowblower's birthday is Aug 11th, 1984 or 1994. At least the Tecumseh's.


Need model number of Ariens and Ser#. as stated by others.


----------

